# MBPro non rétina: remplacer écran SD/HD



## KalouiZBack (28 Septembre 2014)

Bonjours à tous !écran non-rétina,remplacer,MacBook Pro,mat,brillant,hd,sd,

Je viens de passer d'un MBPro mid-2010 i7-2 coeurs, écran mat HD à un MBPro 2012 i7 4 coeurs écran brillant SD.
Cela m'a changé la vie à l'utilisation en passant d'un bi-coeur à un quadri dans lequel j'ai vite installé 16Go de RAM et un SSD en SATA 3. La présence de l'USB 3 pour les disques externes à la place du FW800 est parfaite.

Je suis très déçu de l'écran SD Brillant par contre. Mon ancien MBPro 2010 avait un écran mat HD.

Ma question:
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà pensé à remplacer un écran brillant SD de MPBro 2012 non Rétina par un écran mat HD ancien non Rétina ? Les 2 sont des MBPro UNIBODY.
Sans s'occuper de la garantie et avec un impératif: utiliser à nouveau l'ancien MBPro 2010 dans lequel j'aurais remis l'écran du MBPro 2012 SD brillant non-Rétina.
Les 2 sont des 15" évidemment (pour ceux qui se posaient la question). 

J'avais oublié quel confort et quel plaisir cette option HDmat procurait alors que je comparaissait uniquement les caractéristiques utiles du Mac 2012 vs le 2010.
Je viens d'acheter le MBP 2012 non-Retina sur le REFURB et je n'avais pas la possibilité d'ajouter cette option.
Je voulais un Non-Rétina.

Mais rien n'empêche à mon avis l'échange des écrans; si ? 

Merci de vos remarques et de votre aide.

Kal.

Tags: (J'ai pas su faire autrement)  écran, non-rétina, remplacer, MacBook Pro, mat, brillant, hd, sd,


----------



## RubenF (7 Octobre 2014)

Je pense que ce sois possible mais il me faudrait une confirmation.. Si les fiches sont les mêmes alors oui c'est faisable sinon.. impossible.


----------



## KalouiZBack (10 Octobre 2014)

Bon, j'ai fais le tour des services de maintenances et des catalogues de pièces détachées et je n'ai trouvé nulle part la référence de l'écran MBPro 15" - 2010 - Mat + HD dans la liste des écrans compatibles pour le remplacement de l'écran du MBPro 15" - 2012 - Brillant - SD.

Cela ne veut pas dire que ça ne fonctionnera pas mais ça veut simplement dire que 2 ans après la sortie de ce MBP Unibody, Apple a changé de fournisseur ou le fournisseur a modifié sa gamme d'écran. 
Les détails liés au boitier sont négligeables pour cette bidouille donc je passe là-dessus.

Bref je n'ai plus le choix, si je veux en être certain, je dois essayer.
Moi qui croyais avec certitude qu'ici je ne serais pas le seul à être déçu par l'effet brillant de ces écrans... GRRRRR! comment ai-je pu oublier ce détail !
Aucun gros bidouilleur n'a fait ce switch ? Je serais le premier ? J'y crois pas! comme dirait mon ado.

Sinon dans ce MB Pro 2012 i7, 2,3 GHz 15", j'ai vite installé 16GHz/1600 de Ram Crucial et un SSD M550/512 Go avec Mavericks.
J'utilise régulièrement Final Cut et à d'autres moments Sketchup Pro 2014 avec un second écran pour agrandir mon bureau. C'est fluide, c'est rapide, ça reste froid et je suis ravi de mon achat..

Pour ça j'ai dépensé: 1200 + 150 + 220 et j'ai un MB Pro 2012 "non Rétina" neuf de chez Apple (Refurb) garantie 2 ans.


----------



## RubenF (10 Octobre 2014)

Si la fiche est la même alors ça devrait fonctionner, en théorie.. 


Ensuite j'ai un Retina donc un écran brillant alors qu'a la base je voulais un Ecran Mat, qui à avoir une configuration moins féroce. et finalement j'en suis content j'ai pas énormément de reflets, j'utilise aussi Final Cut Pro, et franchement je suis content.Je vais demander à un ami bidouilleur si il peux me renseigner sur le sujet.


----------



## lomedelouest (6 Février 2016)

Bonsoir, serait-il possible d'avoir un retour sur cette transformation? je compte faire de même avec macbook pro classique mid 2012 en achetant un écran mat sur le web.


----------

